# iphone Kindle - how do I delete archived books?I



## beg62 (Apr 30, 2009)

I can delete a book easy enough; but it moves from Home to Archived.  How can I permanently delete a book from Archived?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think 'archived' means it's not on the device but is still stored for you at Amazon.  To the best of my knowledge the only way to make it go away from there is to request a refund. . . .which you can really only do if you're within 7 days of purchase.  You can go to "manage my kindle" on the Amazon site and there is a delete button there, but word is it doesn't really delete it.  You bought it. . .you got it. . .forever.  

Ann


----------

